

Client-side conditional loading with HTML comments - chambaz
http://responsivecomments.com/
ResponsiveComments was designed to bring simple conditional loading to the client side. Although not the complete answer to conditional loading in responsive web design, ResponsiveComments provides a solution to simple conditional loading, directly within your markup.
======
fideloper
If you're wondering, this makes use of the fact that Javascript treats HTML
comments as just another node, giving you the ability to manipulate it. This
gives you the ability to hide/show certain content on various breakpoints and
other possibilities. Cool!

------
chambaz
Exactly! OP here, let me know if you have any questions on this.

------
ijy
So simple but potentially incredibly useful. I like it! :)

